
Code management that doesn't suck - mfocaraccio
http://gitcolony.com?ref=cmang
======
ktRolster
The headline is somewhat insulting, because I don't think my current code
management system sucks.....different strokes for different folks, I guess.

The product being marketed is a replacement for Gerrit, though. They have
found a different way to handle code reviews, merges, and also added features
like issue trackers and integrations with other tools. It might be worth
taking a look at, but I tend to prefer free (as in speech) tools over
proprietary tools.

------
leemac
Some of the English is sounds a bit quirky to me ... "Pull Requests like never
seen before"?

Interesting nonetheless as we've been looking for software similar to Gerrit.

~~~
mfocaraccio
We will work on that, thank you for your feedback! :)

------
sytse
I love the features of GitColony. At GitLab we had many similar requests. We
already implemented multiple reviewers, rebasing, marking something as a work
in progress. But many of their other features are also very useful. And the
good news is GitLab support is coming soon.

~~~
mfocaraccio
Thank you Sytse for your words, I do really appreciate them :) GitLab is a
great product and we do think we can help to make it even better with
Gitcolony!

------
mconzen
The pricing is a little weird here. As the team size grows, it gets __more
__expensive per head at every pricing level. Usually, it 's the opposite.

------
BinaryIdiot
This looks interesting. Does it give you the ability to setup rules so, say, X
amount of reviewers must approve a PR before it could get merged? Also what
about protecting, say, master from direct pushes? Github seems stagnant and I
know Gitlab is rapidly working on many of these types of features; it would be
cool to see better support for reviews in general in any of these systems.

~~~
mfocaraccio
Yes, you can do that and many other rules: your CI, open issues and you can
even have linked pull requests from different repositories.

If you have any other questions, just let me know and I'd more than happy to
help :)

------
lobster_johnson
So how does the workflow work, if you're already using Github and want to keep
hosting your projects there? Does it simply pull and push commits via an app
token?

~~~
mfocaraccio
That's correct! Gitcolony runs on top of your Github's repos and we keep
everything synced both ways (we don't lock in any data at all).

------
glibgil
I don't see "distributed" anywhere on the product page. That makes it DOA for
me, but nice effort

~~~
benwilber0
Git is distributed..

~~~
Joky
The product is not "git"...

~~~
mfocaraccio
We are based on Git, in fact you can connect your GitHub Enterprise account

